# Writer's Discord



## supersinger472 (Jan 26, 2017)

Would there be any interest on this forum for a server on discord where writers can get together, talk about ocs and scenes, get prompts, and post works to be read? Think of it as having a built in group to advertise your writing to, since literature tends to go unnoticed here.


----------



## lyar (Jan 26, 2017)

That sounds neat, you had me at ocs.


----------



## MrrMiddyNight (Feb 12, 2017)

I would definetily join.


----------



## Jarren (Feb 24, 2017)

I'd absolutely get on board with this. That said, I think the inactivity of this section of the forums alone is indicative of the user base you'll get :\


----------



## Amiir (Feb 24, 2017)

I don't use Discord much nor am I a ''writer main'', not by a longshot, but I could at least try this out. You do you OP: share a link, give us private invites, discard this project, whatever floats your boat


----------



## supersinger472 (Feb 28, 2017)

For those who are interested, here's the server! Drop by, introduce yourself, Discord


----------



## reptile logic (Mar 1, 2017)

Stopped by and registered. New to the whole discord thing, so will most likely lurk for a while and then decide where to go from there.


----------



## Simo (Mar 14, 2017)

I'd certainly be interested. I'll have to poke my nose in, and see if the link still works, if not, I'll send a PM.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 16, 2017)

I don't know if you guys still use it, but I threw myself in there too!


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 18, 2017)

While I've shifted focus from prose to sequential art, I tend to "script" things as prose, and really that's my area of expertise far more than visual art. So, yeah, I'm interested. Drop me a line here and I'll see you there.


----------



## AriesHausdorff (Mar 18, 2017)

I have a server up for this since 2009.
Nobody ever used it, so by now it's mostly in use for my World of Tanks clan. 
And as a voicechat server for the minecrafters working on the locations of my stories.
This forum here should be for the writers and readers, but we make such a small percentage of the furry artists scene that we go largely unnoticed.
And read and fapping fits badly together ,so were at a disadvantage to the visual artists, I think.


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 22, 2017)

AriesHausdorff said:


> And read and fapping fits badly together ,so were at a disadvantage to the visual artists, I think.


Do they? Most of the pornographers who were banned and prosecuted before the advent of film and inexpensive photography were writers and publishers. Written smut has been a big deal since before the Greeks. There's a whole book of the Bible devoted to poems about banging.

But I digress. I see your point. I'm just pedantic.


----------



## AriesHausdorff (Mar 23, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Do they? Most of the pornographers who were banned and prosecuted before the advent of film and inexpensive photography were writers and publishers. Written smut has been a big deal since before the Greeks. There's a whole book of the Bible devoted to poems about banging.
> 
> But I digress. I see your point. I'm just pedantic.




Psshhhaww! It all depends on the way one is fapping. The greek most likely read the smut and then fapped. But it is all about staying in sync with the progress of the story. Totally.
If not, it's maybe a sign for a weakly developed right wrist on my part.

Anyway:
My recommendation would be to use ones preferred instant messenger and then form a group there with all those interested in the same story, universe , ...
Might be less of  a hassle, yet produce the same if not better results.

Basically what would bother me about usign discord is that the server is not in ones own hands, so there is no warranty as to what happens with the communication in the long run.
The same issue exists with Skype and Telegram alike, why a private server, like TeamSpeak or Mumble ( which I use, as it's available for ARM processors ), should be highly preferential.


----------

